# Puppy hates to be brushed



## Jlheagy (Feb 9, 2011)

I have had lily about 11 days now and she is a 9 1/2 week old golden doodle. I have been trying to brush her a little bit here and there to get her used to it, but she hates it! As soon as she sees the brush she tries to attack it! Any tips?

Also wondering about brushing her teeth. Do I start now, or when she gets her permanent teeth? What is the best way to go about this?

Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Use a soft brush right now since she is so young. A rubber brush, or a bristle brush, not a slicker. Rub her with it, and do not let her bite at it. Put her up on a small table/washing machine and have someone hold her collar to keep her from falling off. This helps establish "training time" with on the floor/lap love play time. Teach her to stand for it, not lay down or lay in your lap. When she bites or wiggles, tell her no, and reposition her, then continue. Always end on a good note, with her being still and behaved. These sessions shouldn't be longer than 4-5 minutes at this age. As her coat grows, you will need to upgrade to a good slicker brush and a comb. As soon as she is 12 week old and has her final puppy shot she needs to go to the groomers for a bath/tidy so she can get used to the process there and the dryers, etc. The younger the better. And the more often the better on the young puppies. Golden/poodle mixes have very high maintenance coats, so be prepared for very regular grooming, and brushing and combing at home if you would like to keep any length on her. 

You can start getting her used to tooth brushing now, rather than waiting for adult teeth to come in. Right now it won't be as much about doing a good job, but about teaching her to tolerate the process, so that when the adult teeth come in, she is behaving well for you to get them brushed effectively. Also handle her feet, between her feet, ears, tail, etc. so that she is used to being handled everywhere.


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

Our Siberian Husky hated - hated - hated the brush when we rescued her. We found a favorite chew - one she loved and gave it to her. We sat on the floor and as she chewed we praised as she only chewed and did not disturb the brush. Every grooming session we gave her a favorite chew to distract her. She still is not a huge fan of the brush without her chew but she sits still for grooming. Positive association.


----------

